# Mirror Lake Highway/Soapstone area



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I am having a heck of a time trying to decide which area to hunt. I went grouse hunting over the weekend along mirror lake highway and saw some awesome country for possible elk/deer. I have hunted Soapstone several years for deer and have had very limited success. I have only been hunting elk for two years now and enjoy the hunt, but I would love to see some type of elk during the hunt. So I am really trying to scout it out this year and figure out a good game plan. We don't mind the hikes. We have been know to hike 6 miles if needed to just go fishing. I know that Soapstone gets a ton of pressure. Do the hills along the mirror lake highway get crowded like they do in soapstone? I am just trying to find some areas that may not have as much people pressure as the others. I have a general elk tag and my buddy got the buck/bull tag. I don't want your favorite spots, just some ideas of the pressure in these areas I speak of. Thanks in advance.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

There are elk on both sides of the Mirror Lake highway but not in the numbers that you will find in other areas like the spike only areas of central and southern Utah. Soapstone sometimes has very good hunting for elk but it does see a lot of pressure. Other areas that hold elk are Poulson Basin behind Hoyts Peak up Wide Hollow from Samak or Hoyts Canyon east of Marion. The Ceder Hollow area North of Woodland also has elk as does the Norway Flats/ Pitt and Page/ Spring Canyon areas on the North side of the Mirror Lake Highway but like I mentioned not in great numbers. The Soapstone Road is the boundry between the northern and northeastern deer regions but I don't know how that applies to the buck/bull hunt. Deer hunting is not what it was 20-30 years ago along the Mirror Lake Highway but it seems that there are more deer this year than in the recent past. And my experience is that it does not have the hunting pressure, at least durring the regular rifle hunt, that it had in those glory days either. I will be up there for the muzzel loader hunt next week. I will try to remember to post what I see.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

With the archery season done, I don't mind passing along some info on elk that I was hunting up there. 

PM sent - check your inbox


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

90% of the hunters up at soapstone during the rifle dont get off there atvs after opening morning.plenty of elk to be had if you are willing to do the work. my brother in law scored a nice 6x5 during the archery up that way good luck


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you so much guys. All the advice and direction is super helpul. I think I can narrow down my place to hunt now. And also have some good fall back places. I will keep you all posted with how my hunt goes. Thanks again.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I have hunted the area my whole life. I use to live in Kamas, and all the areas that campfire sugested are good. The hoyts peak area use to be one of the best. I haven't hunted it for a few years. The last time I did, there was alot of bear sign. If you are willing to hike, try up on top of soapstone on some of the old logging roads. The ones close to the wolf creek side. I have ran into alot of elk up there in the past. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I spent much of last week hunting the area with my muzzleloader. I saw very few deer and even fewer elk but I did see a lot of elk sign and heard a lot of bugeling in one small area. I will be hunting elk in a spike only area so it makes no difference to me, but so as not to broadcast anyones secret spot, if anyone is interested PM me.


----------

